# spotting scopes



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I need a spotting scope....or so I have decided since I seem to get skunked on the general deer hunt every year. I do see deer, but rarely bucks. Every year I get more ambitious (i.e. further from the road) but I read about people here with spotting scopes and want to incorporate that into next year. I have a great pair of Nikon Monarch binocs. What do you recommend for a packable spotting scope?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I would take quality over packability every time, if I'm going to spend an extra 3-5 lbs. in my pack, it's going to be for my scope. Get as much scope as you can afford.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm too hard on spotting scopes to spend alot of money on one. I've broken several now. If I had a Swaro I'd be so paranoid about it I'd probably not take it to some places I hunt, and if thats the case why spend money on glass I wouldnt use? Definite catch-22.

If I dropped and broke a swaro spotter my wife would *never* let me buy another piece of equiptment again ! :shock: 


-DallanC


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm too hard on spotting scopes to spend alot of money on one. I've broken several now. If I had a Swaro I'd be so paranoid about it I'd probably not take it to some places I hunt, and if thats the case why spend money on glass I wouldnt use? Definite catch-22.
> 
> If I dropped and broke a swaro spotter my wife would *never* let me buy another piece of equiptment again ! :shock:
> 
> -DallanC


But Swaro's and other top scopes have great warranties and usually will fix or replace the scope no questions asked.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Get the best you can afford. Spotting scopes are one thing that you definitely get what you pay for. Depending on your price range, there are lots of good scopes out there. And like jahan said, the higher end ones generally have really good warrantees. Let us know what your price range is and we can help steer ya in the right direction a lil better.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seen them in catalogs. I would be willing to pay $500 or maybe more if you thought it would make a difference. I do realize the nikon monarch binocs made a big difference.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use to think my Monarchs were great too until I used a friend's nicer pair and quickly saved up and afforded some better ones. Nice thing with Cabela's brand products is that they still give a lifetime warranty and you can exchange them in the store rather than send them off to Taiwan and hope to have them back by next season. Here is the Cabela's one in that price range Big Sky Scope


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Buy a Leupold 12-40 x 60 Gold ring and don't look back. You can find a used one in the $500 range. Lifetime warranty, great size to pack, and easy to use. 

Then buy a cheap Vivitar tripod to pack. They are light wieght and cheap.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Nikon Spotter series? It looks compact and decent. Does anyone on hear use it and can you recommend it? I was at Cabela's and the guy behind the counter really pushed the nikon prostaff series. It certainly is lightweight but seemed to be fairly fragile also.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Vortex Nomad 20-60x60mm $299 
Best scope you can get for the money hands down. Blows any leupold out of the water!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's 300 bucks for a reason........


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

The nikon prostaffs are in that range and are a sweet scope for the money. I personally like the nikon better than the big sky, but thats just me. Nikon has great glass and great warranty also. The kit also comes with some handy stuff.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Another one to look at is the vortex skyline. Heard lots of great stuff about them.


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

Ditto on the Vortex.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

rifleman said:


> Any thoughts on the Nikon Spotter series? It looks compact and decent. Does anyone on hear use it and can you recommend it? I was at Cabela's and the guy behind the counter really pushed the nikon prostaff series. It certainly is lightweight but seemed to be fairly fragile also.


I bought a Nikon Spotter XL-II from my buddy for $175. He upgraded to something that cost $2K+. I like it cause it is decent quality and I can throw it in my pack. Like somebody else said here, I would be too afraid to use something that cost over a grand in some of the terrain I cover!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

blownsmok97 said:


> Another one to look at is the vortex skyline. Heard lots of great stuff about them.


Mine is the Vortex in 20-60 x 80. Great scope for the price.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the Vortex Skyline ED 20-60 X80 Angled eye piece. I got it for $700. It gathers a lot of light in the early mornings and evening. The image is very crisp and clear. I love it a lot. It's hard to tell the difference side by side with the high-end dollar spotting scopes.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a Vortex Nomad and love it. Small enough to pack in my pack, and light weight.


----------

